# Angies List bought by Home Advisor



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You'd better believe that Home Adviser is shooting to monopoly status -- just a Ebay, Amazon and Google have achieved.

They intend to be THE digital portal that every home ower uses to reach a tradesman.

Their economic model is parasitic.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

We did a $1,185.00 HomeAdvisor job today and paid a lead fee of $17.41


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

One of the Chicago TV stations just did a report on Angie's list. Found that the top listings are based on the contractor paying them and that about 1/2 of the plumbing contractors on the list, including some at the top of the list, were not qualified to do plumbing work as they did not have the required state plumbing license.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Thought I would check out Angie's List Canada, for my city here was the result:

Find Top-Rated Edmonton Electricians
There are 0 top-rated electricians in your area and 2 to avoid.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> One of the Chicago TV stations just did a report on Angie's list. Found that the top listings are based on the contractor paying them and that about 1/2 of the plumbing contractors on the list, including some at the top of the list, were not qualified to do plumbing work as they did not have the required state plumbing license.


Angie don't care.arty:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Signal1 said:


> Angie don't care.arty:


Big payday for her. $$$


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

These digital monarchs are in absolutely no position to vet ANYONE.

The primary agency to vet tradesmen is the government -- the license process.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

not bad for a company that never turned a profit


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I get constant requests from AL to pay for a listing. No thank you, I'll spend my advertising money on...oh right, I don't spend any money on advertising.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

$500mil is some chunk of change....


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

backstay said:


> I get constant requests from AL to pay for a listing. No thank you, I'll spend my advertising money on...oh right, I don't spend any money on advertising.


Advertising is good for many things, especially for new businesses that don't have word of mouth working for them yet, or business that are trying to grow leaps and bounds.... And lastly for businesses that churn and burn customers!....lol

I advertised heavily the first 5 years, now I still advertise, but it is a seriously small amount in comparison to my gross and net revenue. None of those people that now recommend me though would have heard about me if not for me advertising.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Switched said:


> Advertising is good for many things, especially for new businesses that don't have word of mouth working for them yet, or business that are trying to grow leaps and bounds.... And lastly for businesses that churn and burn customers!....lol
> 
> I advertised heavily the first 5 years, now I still advertise, but it is a seriously small amount in comparison to my gross and net revenue. None of those people that now recommend me though would have heard about me if not for me advertising.


Small town, I've lived here my whole life, everyone knows me. I don't even have a listing in the phone book. Angies List always seemed like BS.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

backstay said:


> Small town, I've lived here my whole life, everyone knows me. I don't even have a listing in the phone book. *Angies List always seemed like BS*.


They didn't start that way.... but they became that way....


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Switched said:


> They didn't start that way.... but they became that way....


It was their destiny.

Think it through.

Home Advisor can't get the retail public to pay.

The only scheme that has a chance: establish a database dominant position such that HA is a 'gate keeper' who has to be paid by the trades to access the market.

The reason why HA bought out AL is that its business model REQUIRES monopoly.

All of the early, blow money, is expected to be recouped -- later -- from the tradesmen.

That reversal of circumstances will mean the trades can be harvested... for ever after.

It's against your interest to see HA succeed.

Don't feed the beast.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Ohh how much I hate home advisor .... I've had very good experiences from Angie's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WronGun said:


> Ohh how much I hate home advisor .... I've had very good experiences from Angie's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You *still* don't get it.

The good times -- like Heroin -- are FRONT LOADED.

The ENTIRE point is to get you ADDICTED.

NOW do you get it ?

Darth Vader might explain it to you dunces: the DEAL is going to CHANGE -- big time.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Don't feed the beast.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

telsa said:


> You *still* don't get it.
> 
> The good times -- like Heroin -- are FRONT LOADED.
> 
> ...


I may be the only one but I very rarely know the true meaning to your comparative statements:blink:


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> One of the Chicago TV stations just did a report on Angie's list. Found that the top listings are based on the contractor paying them and that about 1/2 of the plumbing contractors on the list, including some at the top of the list, were not qualified to do plumbing work as they did not have the required state plumbing license.


Interesting. Just found the link and watched it.

http://www.nbcchicago.com/investiga...tors-Are-Unlicensed-to-Do-Work-420965484.html


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow! Now we can get two lies for the price of one. "We are getting a lot of requests for service upgrades in your area" Does that phrase sound familiar from a company that changes names every so often. No doubt, because they get tired of hearing the phone hang up.
When pressed, you find out the upgrade is way outside your area. "A number of electricians in your area are using our service" Oh really! Name one! They came up with some business that wasn't in my area and then acted like they had got the wrong zipcode. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

HA calls me all the time. Same phrase. Same pitch. Same response from me.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

One of the top rated mechanical companies here on angies list is a one truck hack.

Customers sometimes ask me about those sites and why they couldn't find any ratings for me on there and I tell them I don't want to be associated with the sorry work that the contractors on their list do.

Voted #1 in town, thanks mom!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wait, what? This just happened?


----------

